# Springer Spaniel



## dixonha (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm looking for a good Springer Spaniel breeder who may have pups available now. If any of you know of any, please respond.


----------



## bigbuckhunter64 (May 6, 2008)

PM Sent


----------

